# TTRS Turbo Swap In Rabbit??



## 60volkswagen (Oct 23, 2011)

Ive been calling around to a couple different VW shops to try and figure out what kind of job it would be to put a 2.5L Turbo from the TTRS in place of the 2.5L in my 2008 Rabbit. I know that my 5speed probably wont handle the extra power, but will the 6speed from the GTi 2.0T mate up?? If it will, will it take the power? If not, it looks like i might just go for the Quattro system all together... Hehe, oh my god I love to daydream... If anyone has some info on this, let me know. I need to find a shop to help me out too.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

First try buying the motor! Holy wow they are pricey!

Why not just turbo your 08?

I'm more than happy with my turbo!


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

60volkswagen said:


> Hehe, oh my god I love to daydream....


Not to sound like a dick but if you are day dreaming then why waste a shop's time? That is not fair to the shop (s).

That being said a TTRS swap will cost you around $22,000 USD from start to finish.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Just turbo the motor you've got. The TT-RS motor isn't fundamentally much different at all, except for the direct injection.


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

how about the drivetrain from the TT-RS? Possible easier route to AWD an already turbo bunny?


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Get 4 Motion rear end from an .:R.

you're gonna need the entire drive train. Including maybe a passat Trans. Or better yet get a euro.:R Trans.. 

Then again expect another 20 grand start to finish... You'll be the moron driving a 50 thousand dollar 13 thousand dollar car!

If you're gonna drop that much money into a VW you may as well start with a better platform lol


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

well I'm already 18k deep into my rabbit on top of the original 22k paid for it new. Pretty sure I have another 10k I wanna spend on the car in the form of management, manifolds, and engine build. So I guess that leaves AWD as the final frontier after the rest of that's done. Was figuring the TT-RS trans might be an easier fit than an o2m like most people use at the very least. But yeah I'm already long down the road to pissing money away on the 2.5. All in all was thinking the TT-RS trans might actually not require trimming or at least as much trimming as other options


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah I've dropped more money into this car than I care you figure out... Turbo, suspension, mounts, wheels, countless tires, interior stuff, body parts, paint etc. lighting... Its a little excessive to be Honest


----------

